# My Setup



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

There we go my New Oscar, Vario K30 Barista and home vario.

The K30 is used and the oscar new, total cost of the 2 = less than a Musica so I can live without the musica for now


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent combo.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice combo, that k30 barista looks a beast..


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

It is an excellent grinder, I use it on Barista mode but I had the left button dialled in within three shots just for when I'm teaching the wife to make coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Get the kids making coffee too. Life. Sorted!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My 2 year old daughter is taking a great interest in my coffee making. Not sure if I'd trust her with steaming milk quite yet but definitely start them young. Son and OH show no interest though, apart from when I steamed milk for hot chocolate!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

did you get hold of the courier?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes collecting on Monday.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok time to settle down, I wanted a more expensive machine but couldn't justify it, after getting all this a rocket goes up and tested my self control beyond belief. I will settle with what I have for now

Aaaannyway Oscar is not ugly or, if he is, he's an ugly duckling and the shots are the swans. Debates have been going on over HX machines Oscar, Cherub etc well to put my opinion in, for a home machine the oscar is a vastly capable HX machine, I am a barista by trade and having worked on a number of machines, this meets my needs and then some (I don't need a machine to be shiny). However I do realise that it needs the opv mod as 'it absolutely will not stop' until it's pushed water through the puck. That aside though temperature stability over 5 doubles was good and if you manage your time well when producing drinks it'll be stable over more drinks. The fact that it hasn't a water spout is a blessing in disguise as it forces the use of a kettle for the americano drinkers.

I will have the OPV fitted in the next week hopefully and I will let everyone know how I get on after that. but essentially on HX machines sub 1k it's a matter of preference. Personally I'd contest that the Oscar is the best value for money and upgrading from this machine will be over £1k step up.

I hope my opinion is helpful.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade at getting an Oscar so it'll be interesting to hear what you think of it with the OPV. It seems for around ~£500 there isn't a great deal of competition unless you go second hand then after that you're looking at about 1k for a significant improvement. Are you using the four hole tip? How is it for small amount of milk?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A PID would be nice though.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

For small amounts of milk it's absolutely fine I do single cups all the time however I did tame an appia once over and that could power a train lol. Same advice for every machine, milk straight from the fridge and don't store the jugs on top of the machine.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ A PID isn't so critical on an HX machine as it is on a DB or single boiler, you just use the flush to control temperature. I'll put one mine when I get around to it just to stop the infernal stat clicking though.



geordie-barista said:


> I will have the OPV fitted in the next week hopefully and I will let everyone know how I get on after that.


Will you get the air-purge valve mod done as well? Do you find it a chore having to purge the air from the boiler when starting up?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

yes I've ordered the anti vac valve too, will be fitting them myself, fingers crossed it's not an problem.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok as I'll eventually upgrade. Why a lever?


----------

